# Male or Female?!



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I've always just called him a boy because I had to evidence to the contrary. And either way I'm still just going to call him Rob but....

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...0258227125464.501817.574935463&type=1&theater


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Can't see the page, you'll have to make it available for everyone to see. go to the top of your FB page click on account, then privacy settings, on the bottom of the page click on customize settings, then Edit privacy settings for existing photo albums and videos. then pick the album and click on customize then click on everyone. If that doesn't work you need to open a photobucket account.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoops! Thought that one was already public! Sorry. It's all changed over now so you should be able to see it


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Verry preaty bird, I have no idea about the sex. Being that he/she is a WF Pied, wing sexing may be difficult. I like Rob! lol, What is the behavior? Noisy, or vocal? Does the bird slam its beek on the cage or other things? if the bird is doing these things, it is probably male.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

He scrapes the inside of his beak on the bars quite a lot. Is that the same as beak banging? And he's vocal in bursts, he flock calls when I get up to get a drink or food or something, but never if I say bye and turn the lights off... He's clever like that. And he gets really chirpy if he hears a consistent noise, like my blowdryer or vaccuum... Or the space heater... Or any movie with lots of explosions. He's a weirdo  But he's quiet most of the time.

Part of the reason for him being quiet is possibly because my boyfriend and I only ever talk to him when he makes quiet, nice noises. And ignore him or leave as soon as he starts getting loud. We're pretty strict about it because we live in a basement suite and don't want to annoy the folks upstairs


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

With that discription, I am 75% sure he is a he. Has he started mimicking noises, wistles, or toung clicks? My two older males do this, McGee my WF male is the worst. He will make a noise like me clicking my toung when he wants me to come to the cage and let him out for scritches... he wolf wistles when he wants food. Verry demanding little slave driver.... lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the quietness when its quiet... and just chirping when theyres lots of noise... sounds female. and also "wiping" the beak on the cage is them cleaning their beak. if your bird is banging its beak like a woodpecker on it then thats beak banging.  hope that helps


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Trust Dally, whe would know better than me.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and if this bird is over a year... those behaviours PLUS the tail barring left would likely mean female too. im pretty sure rob is a girl


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree, Rob is probably a female.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm know very little about sexing birds, but just had to say I think Rob is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

That picture is a few months old, I think he was probably about 7-8 months then. I busted my camera and haven't been able to get any recent ones. He wolf whistles like a champ when no ones in the room, and chatters to me while I play WOW and stop paying attention to him


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you have a recent picture of the underside of the tail?


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I can try to take one tonight... I'll steal my boyfriend's camera


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...0258227125464.501817.574935463&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...0258227125464.501817.574935463&type=1&theater

There's the two photos he would let me get of his tail. He hates the noise cameras make. Turns out bf left his camera here


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a female tail to me...the mottling is something else hens may get as they age, especially pieds. My Cupcake had a similar looking tail.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

haha you can see the strawberry.  I agree about your bird being a hen. Some females can pick up whistles too.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup. The most terrifying strawberry staining ever.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I do have to disagree with Roxy :/ ...just about the tail barring in pieds. I had a normal pied male for almost 8 years that had that barring. His tail was very heavily mottled, and none of his plumage changed from his molts. Pieds are pretty darn close to impossible to sex visually. I wouldn't judge gender on that alone.


----------

